# here's my layout plan



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

OK guys, I've come up with what I think is a cool four lane trackplan. I'm not a pro or do I have any design software, so hopefully, that's where you guys come in. The plan is on two 4x8 sheets of plywood so I have a 4x16 area. I've drawn the track out so each little square is 3 inches and grided the sections. Note i've drawn the track as 6 inches wide. I'm starting with an AFX Super International Set and need to try and figure out what other track I need to buy. This is where I'm hoping to get your help. Here are links to the drawings (left side, whole plan, rt side):

http://www.railimages.com/gallery/Ron-Harris-album/cln
http://www.railimages.com/gallery/Ron-Harris-album/clm
http://www.railimages.com/gallery/Ron-Harris-album/clo

Here's a link to the track breakdown in the superinternational set:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=118695

What do you guys think?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Ron.

I do agree with A2 though a 15 foot straight would make this a very whicked track, and hmmm you live close.. lol......

Coach!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I see what you guys mean by a long straight. I figured a chicane somewhere would force you to actually drive instead of just "floor it". Thanks AFXToo and Coach61 for the help and comments. I'll tweak it a little more and see if a longer straight can be placed somewhere.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

lol ok ron where do ya live it says txron hmmm im a okie so me and the coach might have to come race with ya


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

okracer said:


> lol ok ron where do ya live it says txron hmmm im a okie so me and the coach might have to come race with ya



Hes a North Texas Boy Too...will definatly have to do something together soon...Even if ya all kick my rump lol...

Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: AFXTOO, This is a real sweeeeet design. :thumbsup: I saved the picture for reference when I go to do a fixed layout. Thanks a bunch. 

Jeff


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

you could also glue the curve sections together so it comes away as one piece make it a hole lot easyer to change out


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

how bout what if ya could put a track on both sides of the table and make it so you could just flip it over to the other side on oval one road course


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the great help guys. I'll let you all know when I get going. I will probally build it in sections, with the right half first so I can get racing and then do the second half. I'm also planning to do an 4x8 oval, but I want to do a routed track so I can have big sweeping turns like Knoxville and really get some sideways action going on. I figured I could put hinges on the back of the road course and lift it up next to the wall when I want to run some oval action. I'll get progress pics posted soon as I can.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Here's what we did with MaxTrack to give it some interest and a challenge on a 4x16 space. We're not up and running right now, packed away since we just moved to Philly...but soon enough I hope!

Paul


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree with many of the other contributors - you need a full length straightaway. Too many times, the mistake is made to try and get as much track on a table as possible (turn after turn after turn, etc.). Additionally, with all of the curves and very short straights, the track does not appear to have a very good rhythm for driving. Finally, you need to consider how easy the track can be marshalled. This layout could be a nightmare.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board, WaltGPierce!
We've never met but I've heard great things about you, MHOSA,and Front Range, as my brother-in-law, Warren Pfenning(PairadiceRacing on HT) has raced with you before in the Denver area! Looking foreward to reading more about your views on HO racing, man! Good folks here on HT, you'll have some fun.

Greetings from "HOSER" country! --- Circle Track DAC


----------

